# Post your Damascus, mokume gane, etc. lights!



## magellan

I didn't see a thread on this, so thought I'd start one.

Da and MG lights can be pretty rare and expensive, but I know there are some out there, so post 'em here!

Here's my small but growing collection. (I have two more Da on the way so will post an updated photo when they arrive):
.





From left to right:

Steve Ku 40 DD 10180

Tain Ottavino 10280

Lummi Raw 14250

Tain Ottavino AAA

Photon Fanatic one of a kind custom etched mokume gane CR2


----------



## KuanR

There is a thread like this but it's pretty damn old, if you search for it you can definitely find it


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'll look for it.

Is this it? It was in General Flashlight Discussion, not in Collecting:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?362272-Show-your-Damascus-Mokuti


It only had a few posts and photos so I guess this thread won't see much action compared to the others. But there were some nice lights there.


----------



## KuanR

Yeah that's the one! 

Can't believe it's been that long and I actually had something to post in it. I don't know why that thread never really took off when there's quite a few amazing lights in Damascus and Mokuti


----------



## magellan

That's great to hear. Hopefully the CPF bros with them will post photos here. Who doesn't love Damascus or MG?


----------



## magellan

Here's a photo of my mokume gane light before it was etched. In some ways I think it's even more beautiful:


----------



## Father Azmodius

I want to have your collection when I grow up


----------



## 127.0.0.1

I have this 
3-speed, memory, 123 powered

That Dam Blocky Boy


----------



## magellan

Very nice. Looks like one of Fred's?


----------



## magellan

An updated photo with a new arrival, the V.3 Ottavino AA, second from the right, next to the big Thud Chameleon. Note the closer grain on the new one:
.



.



.


----------



## mcbrat

nice! here's my only one now...


----------



## ven

Beautiful lights! 
Magellan.........you have impeccable taste.......and from all your lights, a very healthy appetite too


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> nice! here's my only one now...



I remember that one, almost grabbed it. Truly a unique light.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Beautiful lights!
> Magellan.........you have impeccable taste.......and from all your lights, a very healthy appetite too



Thanks, Ven, I'm glad you like them. 

I'm finally slowing down a bit, but there are still some lights out there that I lust after. :devil:


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Thanks, Ven, I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm finally slowing down a bit, but there are still some lights out there that I lust after. :devil:



You slow down............never

Besides , you have enough lights for a thread a day...............for weeks...........no hang on years :laughing:

Your threads are very  and thanks for sharing your awesome family


----------



## magellan

LOL

You're welcome!

I think I've posted most of everything, but I still have a few photos and maybe even threads left. Will get those up in the next few days or so. Thanks again and glad you're enjoying the lights.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## MAD777

I just discovered this thread. 
These are jewelry, not flashlights! 
Lol
Beautiful eye candy! 👍


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Father Azmodius




----------



## ven

WOW x 2 jc, absolutely stunning/beautiful.............:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Awesome father, again you have some amazing stuff, love the lego you create


----------



## jskelton

I only have two lights in exotic materials. Tain Aura and Tain's first piece in Timascus, the new Thud.


----------



## RGRAY

These are my 6:* VELENO* 40DD* LUMMI* Wee, Raw* TAIN* Ottavino 10280, Ottavino AAA, Flute




I'm sorry I sold these two *Photon Fanatics* 18350 custom one of a kind and 16340 one of two

 ​


----------



## Father Azmodius

I was wondering when you'd pop in RG. What about beads? I know you must have some.


----------



## luxlunatic

OMG!!
That may be the most striking light that I have seen to date. Just wow, just gorgeous.
Almost wish I did not see that!!!!
BTW, superb photos!


----------



## egginator1

luxlunatic said:


> OMG!!
> That may be the most striking light that I have seen to date. Just wow, just gorgeous.
> Almost wish I did not see that!!!!
> BTW, superb photos!




I couldn't agree more...
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/egginator1/media/PHOTON FANATIC 2 DAMASCUS.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

These made it to me!! Thanks Rick!


----------



## jskelton

luxlunatic said:


> OMG!!
> That may be the most striking light that I have seen to date. Just wow, just gorgeous.
> Almost wish I did not see that!!!!
> BTW, superb photos!



Thank you very much!


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## RGRAY

Father Azmodius said:


> I was wondering when you'd pop in RG. What about beads? I know you must have some.


Actually only two, a Toby Pra USA shorter copy and a Spalinger.
Sorry for the bad picture.
You will have to come out and see them. 
Pm me.


----------



## magellan

I also posted this over on the copper thread.

With the arrival of the Sinner MG light here's an updated photo of my three mokume gane lights.
.



.



.
From L to R:

One of a kind custom Photon Fanatic etched CR2 light

Aeon III CR2 light

Sinner 18350 triple mod
.


----------



## Father Azmodius

An updated family photo.


----------



## ven

Stunning father I can see my hand hovering over them to pick one out..............then give up and pick something else :laughing: all or nothing i guess!


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Stunning father I can see my hand hovering over them to pick one out..............then give up and pick something else :laughing: all or nothing i guess!



Yes, truly a stunning lineup!

Glad you liked them. I just sold the Father my Rev. 1 marbled green to help complete the collection, so I'm glad to say I had a small part in this.


----------



## ven

very cool magellan:rock:


----------



## Father Azmodius

Under a 390nm light. I'll get out my fluorescent blacklight tonight hopefully


----------



## magellan

Beautiful!


----------



## magellan

With the arrival of my first Timascus light here's an updated photo of my mokume gane and Timascus collection, with a newly arrived mokume gane bead:
.



.



.
A slightly better photo of the two Aeon Mk. III's:




.


----------



## magellan

With the arrival of the new TnC Dragon (2nd from right), an updated lineup of my mokume gane and Timascus:
.



.



.


----------



## ven

Beautiful line up magellan.................WOW


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> With the arrival of the new TnC Dragon (2nd from right), an updated lineup of my mokume gane and Timascus:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .



nice. I've been really tempted by the dragon, just can't pull the trigger....


----------



## magellan

It's very nice but I'd like one with a smooth body too since I think it shows off the grain better.

Photon Fanatic has the KuuKuu. Have you seen it?

http://photonfanatic.com/KuukuuKiller.html

I told Fred I'd like two but he's not quite back from his Appalachian Trail hike yet.


----------



## George7806

Here they are:


----------



## magellan

Very cool, George! I presume that's the extension?


----------



## ven

Beautiful/stunning work george


----------



## George7806

magellan said:


> Very cool, George! I presume that's the extension?



Thanks Magellan, and yes you are correct, it is the brushed extension. There is a post about it with a little more info, and a lot more picture *HERE.*


----------



## George7806

ven said:


> Beautiful/stunning work george




Thank You Ven!


----------



## mcbrat

Thanks for posting all. I'm going through one of my collecting adjustment phases... Gonna try and focus on 18350 damascus


----------



## easilyled

Some beautiful collections above.

I only have one of each but I think that these Jeff Hanko lights are nice examples:-










Since the above two images were taken, The MG Trident has acquired more patina:-

[URL=http://s21.photobucket.com/user/easilyled/media/lights/DSC_1158_zpsaidhkzy9.jpg.html]


----------



## egginator1

easilyled said:


> Some beautiful collections above.
> 
> I only have one of each but I think that these Jeff Hanko lights are nice examples:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the above two images were taken, The MG Trident has acquired more patina:-
> 
> [URL="http://s21.photobucket.com/user/easilyled/media/lights/DSC_1158_zpsaidhkzy9.jpg.html"]




Really most excellent!!! I would like one of each please......pretty please???


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> Really most excellent!!! I would like one of each please......pretty please???



Thanks. Hehe! you have many beautiful lights that I want too!


----------



## egginator1

Photon Fanatics, a Nucleus and Tain Aura


----------



## George7806

Quite a collection (rather a small part of.. What kind of light is the blue one Mike?


----------



## mcbrat

Doh! Didn't realize you have the others from Fred!


----------



## egginator1

George7806 said:


> Quite a collection (rather a small part of.. What kind of light is the blue one Mike?



George, the blue one is a Photon Fanatics Chad Nichols Mossaic Dsmascus "Blue Boy". It's colored by nitre bluing process. The pics don't do it justice. Truly the most beautiful light I have ever seen. I posted all my PhotonFanatic lights in another "collecting " thread.


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> Photon Fanatics, a Nucleus and Tain Aura



Amazing collection! What beautful lights you have.


----------



## George7806

egginator1 said:


> George, the blue one is a Photon Fanatics Chad Nichols Mossaic Dsmascus "Blue Boy". It's colored by nitre bluing process. The pics don't do it justice. Truly the most beautiful light I have ever seen. I posted all my PhotonFanatic lights in another "collecting " thread.



All of them are nice, but that "blue boy" is something else....!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## mcbrat

Light is fully built now. put in a Triple Nichia 219b with Qlite 3A driver. Green glow pad and green trits in optic.
and a BratGuy prototype steel boot ring


----------



## alterrain

Great build mcbrat!!


----------



## magellan

Here's an updated photo showing new additions, including some non-flashlight pieces of mokume gane.

Oops, the Photobucket IMG links seem to be down. This should do for now:

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5123_zpszvl6zccb.jpeg

The main newbies are the two limited edition little Nucleus Timascus and mokume gane lights. Also shown are a couple of mokume pens, tops, and beads (the bead on the bottom came from George, who earlier posted his mokume light, with a much better photo; mine doesn't really do them justice). I also have two mokume belt clips that didn't make it into the picture, but they'll turn up eventually.

I'm expecting a couple of new mokume lights from Photon Fanatic, including a one of a kind custom so will update the photo when they arrive.


----------



## magellan

Wow, nice collections there guys. Truly stunning.


----------



## magellan

alterrain said:


> Great build mcbrat!!



Yes, awesome doesn't do justice to it. :bow:


----------



## xdayv

magellan, how's the TNC Dragon holding up? How's the runtime?


----------



## magellan

I just posted a comment on it on another thread. I'm going to copy and paste it here.


----------



## magellan

Here's the exchange. It gives my impressions of the light.

Default Re: WTS: TNC Micro-Lux DragonQuote Originally Posted by djans1397 View Post

UGH! So tempting! I love my AAA's and this is def one of the more impressive ones I've seen. Is this a direct drive on turbo? With the wider head than body, how does it carry it pocket?

"It doesn't feel overly bulky in the pocket in my mokume version which is a bit heavier than the steel. The wider throw head doesn't feel too bulky either and the bigger reflector puts out a lot more light. I also believe the 1000 lumens setting is direct drive. I only run it for short periods on high, but it's amazing to see that in such a small light. I'd love a smooth, non-dragon body version too to show off the grain of the mokume better, but after querying TnC that isn't in the offing. The dragon body makes it a very tactile light, and often when I'm doing something mindless like watching TV, I find I take it out of my pocket just to fondle it. It might be my favorite AAA/10440 size light, and I have a lot of them (almost 70 at last count). It is definitely one of the most impressive AAA/10440 format lights out there. The only other AAA/10440 lights that I know of that are high end enough to compete with it are the MBI HF-R and Tain Ottavino (the AAA version, not the 10280), and the LiteFlux, but they're not nearly as bright."

As far as run times goes, I don't use it on high much and recharge the 10440 batteries often, so I've never run one down. But if you're going to use it on the higher settings I'd keep extra batteries with you as I doubt they would last long.


----------



## xdayv

Oh that's great to hear, thanks Magellan! Your mokume collection is awesome!

One more thing, does it run on other types of AAA other than 10440 Li-ion?


----------



## ven

WOW mag, amazing!


----------



## ven

Amazing work mcbrat, real work of usable art


----------



## Father Azmodius

Beautiful, as always Magellan. I need to get one of Chris' MG Dragons soon


----------



## magellan

xdayv said:


> Oh that's great to hear, thanks Magellan! Your mokume collection is awesome!
> 
> One more thing, does it run on other types of AAA other than 10440 Li-ion?



I don't think so, but I'll test it and get back to you.

Okay, I just tried both alkaline and NiMH batteries and neither worked. The alkaline at 1.4V didn't work, but then although 0.2V higher in voltage than NiMH the alkakines put out less current. But the NiMH battery (an Eneloop Pro XXX) at 1.2V but with better current capability didn't work either. 

I'm still learning the electronics, so I don't know if the critical firing threshold in an LED emitter is more voltage or current related, or whether it relates more to total power, which would be voltage x current to get watts, but then maybe one of the EE guys here who know more than I will weigh in.


----------



## magellan

Thanks for posting the photo.



ven said:


> WOW mag, amazing!


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> Beautiful, as always Magellan. I need to get one of Chris' MG Dragons soon



Thanks. They also have two new CR123A lights out in mokume. Since you like TnC I think one of their mokume lights is a great addition for you.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I think you mean CR2, unless I missed something. I just got a Damascus bead, so once I figure out what lanyard I want I'll post a new pic of my Damascus and oak 3p


----------



## magellan

Yes, I think you're right. As you know I'm a big fan of CR2. I've got those on the radar and will be ordering both of them probably next month. When I get them I'll do another updated photo. And I'm expecting three lights from Fred Pilon, two Kuukuu's (one etched, one smooth) and a one of a kind CR123A light. So very soon I'm going to almost double the number of different MG lights that I have. 

Then later in the year Fred is designing another one of a kind MG light that is similar to his Indian Princess.


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> I think you mean CR2, unless I missed something. I just got a Damascus bead, so once I figure out what lanyard I want I'll post a new pic of my Damascus and oak 3p



Cool. What light did it come from?


----------



## slackercruster

I've never seen such lights. What price range are these beauties in?


----------



## George7806

You have an amazing collection Magellan, I hope to see all of it some day! Here is a shot of nearly all versions of the Nucleus, even some of the prototypes or oddities that has never been offered for sale. The "Hydra" is a double-headed Nucleus, with Nichia 219b on one end and xp-g2 on the other. They turn on at the same time. The red one is a cree xp-e, and the blue one is a 219b


----------



## magellan

slackercruster said:


> I've never seen such lights. What price range are these beauties in?



In the case of my lights, prices ranged from $600 for the etched mokume (second from the right) to $1400 for the Muyshondt Aeon Timascus (third from the right) but that's only because I got it used but in excellent condition. Brand new it was more although I don't recall the exact price, but it might have been around $1800. The larger CR123A light on the far left is a Sinner Opus which I got for $1300 but again that's because it was used (same seller as the Timascus Aeon) but in great condition, but it was somewhat cheaper than a new one.


----------



## magellan

George7806 said:


> You have an amazing collection Magellan, I hope to see all of it some day! Here is a shot of nearly all versions of the Nucleus, even some of the prototypes or oddities that has never been offered for sale. The "Hydra" is a double-headed Nucleus, with Nichia 219b on one end and xp-g2 on the other. They turn on at the same time. The red one is a cree xp-e, and the blue one is a 219b
> 
> View attachment 5108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110



Very interesting, George. Thanks for showing those rare protos.


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of my mokume and Timascus lights, showing some new mokume lights.

The new ones are all from Photon Fanatic:

1. In the middle, a one of a kind CR123A light (somewhat similar to the original "Blocky Boy")
2. An etched Kuukuu AAA
3. Polished and etched Kuukuu AAA
.



.



.


----------



## easilyled

That's a very special and beautiful collection, magellan. Its interesting to see how many different finishes your MG lights have.


----------



## magellan

Thanks. And you're right, Fred gave some thought to the finish of the new lights, and ended up polishing the flat surfaces on two of the grooved lights, but etching the grooves, and completely etching the other one (one of the Kuukuu's), similar to the first MG light I got from him (which is the smooth one without the grooves).I just took another photo which I think turned out better, except that Photobucket seems to periodically do some sort of updating and the IMG links stop working. But here's the URL until I can post the photo.

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5138_zpsol8jsaor.jpeg


----------



## wimmer21

Incredible, magellan. I love them all! Your centerpiece by Fred really stands out, and I've longed for an Opus-Timascus since I was a wee lad. Alas, I have settled for secondhand copper.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, wimmer. Fred's lights are special for sure. There's one more of his that I covet, which is the Blue Boy and it's gorgeous (Egginator posted a photo of his in post #53). But at $1500 it's not cheap. These new ones also came with very fine, very deep threads. You have to be careful screwing the head back on, but it makes for an amazingly smooth action. I'll have to take a photo and post it.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Mokume is forever, food, and things like life insurance are temporary


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> Mokume is forever, food, and things like life insurance are temporary



LOL. I like the way you think.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Too bad the Mrs. doesn't feel the same way. She did agree to this though.


----------



## magellan

Nice!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## xdayv

She is a beauty, Mcbrat. ^^


----------



## Father Azmodius

Let me know when you want to sell it Mc


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> Let me know when you want to sell it Mc


 gonna try and hang onto this one... Have greatly reduced my collection... (still more to go)


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Father Azmodius

And what, pray tell, will that become?


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> And what, pray tell, will that become?



not sure yet.... and I won't have any lathe time until mid summer probably....


----------



## Father Azmodius

Such a tease. J/K


----------



## Gun Runner II

Very Cool Lights!!! Need to do a little more homework on this site. Some really nice Lights out there.


----------



## magellan

Very nice, even grain on that piece of mokume.


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of my collection of Nucleus lights and holders. My photo doesn't really do justice to the details of lights like the Timascus and anodized lights on the far left, front row. But if you've seen George's much better photos you know how beautiful the lights are.

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5256_zpsco5upfn7.jpeg


----------



## George7806

magellan said:


> An updated photo of my collection of Nucleus lights and holders. My photo doesn't really do justice to the details of lights like the Timascus and anodized lights on the far left, front row. But if you've seen George's much better photos you know how beautiful the lights are.
> 
> You have some, that even I don't have You coupd almost open a Nucleus dealership! Your BeCu will be shipped early next week.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Father Azmodius

Brat, That looks like it's time for you to pass it along to someone else.....like me


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> Brat, That looks like it's time for you to pass it along to someone else.....like me



not quite yet. This is sort of my beater now since the clip mod did not go as well as the copper one did. my 2 most carried right now are this, and my Sigma Copper 18500.
although recently my most used is a ZL H603W since I've been working a lot on vehicles...

This dragon also has a different engine build. Still Chris' FET driver, but I put in a Nichia 219B triple... :thumbsup:
and never having had one of these apart before, the heatsink is great. nice and large... good since the damascus heats up fast...
you will also notice that the glow epoxy is gone... in my attempts to soften it a bit to achieve better results tapping, I cooked it out....

will be interesting to see how this finish holds up. it's supposedly not as durable as regular hot or cold bluing, but seems pretty decent so far for flashlight usage.


----------



## samxg

OMG, they are so beautiful, i only have one ti flashlight on my keychain


----------



## magellan

George7806 said:


> magellan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An updated photo of my collection of Nucleus lights and holders. My photo doesn't really do justice to the details of lights like the Timascus and anodized lights on the far left, front row. But if you've seen George's much better photos you know how beautiful the lights are.
> 
> You have some, that even I don't have You coupd almost open a Nucleus dealership! Your BeCu will be shipped early next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> At this point the little Nucleus lights are among my few really high end collections, along with my Luter and Tain lights.
Click to expand...


----------



## phosphor22

The Nucleus is a little gem! those are some beauties, magallan - the dama and mokuti esp.
I wear my brass one a lot and it is slowly developing a subtle patina.


----------



## mcbrat

New damascus mule head on Moddoo 18650 body...


----------



## magellan

phosphor22 said:


> The Nucleus is a little gem! those are some beauties, magallan - the dama and mokuti esp.
> 
> I wear my brass one a lot and it is slowly developing a subtle patina.



I think I could bring myself to EDC the brass. But the Dam, Tim, and MG are just too rare and valuable to EDC, so they'll always be shelf queens.


----------



## magellan

With the arrival of a new TnC Ultra Turbo mokume gane (bottom row, third from the right), an updated photo of my mokume and Timascus lights along with some of my other interesting and/or rare lights, especially my Photon Fanatic lights. 

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5295_zpsiwo36821.jpg.html


Top row, left to right:

Photon Fanatic Tasklight CR2
Photon Fanatic Nautilus Titanium CR123A
Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium CR123A
Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium DLC CR123A
Bitz Grade 5 Titanium CR123A
Arc6 CR123A
Mac alumibronze 1 of 1 18350
McGizmo Lunasol 20 CR123A
Mac Knurly brass 1 of 1
Mr. Bulk brass Dragonheart 1 of 20 18500


Bottom row, left to right:

Sinner Opus CR123A
TnC Micro Lux Dragon 10440
Photon Fanatic custom 3-layer mokume CR123A
Photon Fanatic Kuukuu etched and polished 10440
Photon Fanatic KuuKuu etched 10440
Muyshondt Aeon III CR2
TnC Extreme Micro Turbo Dragon CR2
Muyshondt Aeon III Timascus CR2
Photon Fanatic custom mokume etched CR2


----------



## the0dore3524

magellan said:


> With the arrival of a new TnC Ultra Turbo mokume gane (bottom row, third from the right), an updated photo of my mokume and Timascus lights along with some of my other interesting and/or rare lights, especially my Photon Fanatic lights.
> 
> http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5295_zpsqmuxrufo.jpg
> 
> 
> Top row, left to right:
> 
> Photon Fanatic Tasklight CR2
> Photon Fanatic Nautilus Titanium CR123A
> Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium CR123A
> Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium DLC CR123A
> Bitz Grade 5 Titanium CR123A
> Arc6 CR123A
> Mac alumibronze 1 of 1 18350
> McGizmo Lunasol 20 CR123A
> Mac Knurly brass 1 of 1
> Mr. Bulk brass Dragonheart 1 of 20 18500
> 
> 
> Bottom row, left to right:
> 
> Sinner Opus CR123A
> TnC Micro Lux Dragon 10440
> Photon Fanatic custom 3-layer mokume CR123A
> Photon Fanatic Kuukuu etched and polished 10440
> Photon Fanatic KuuKuu etched 10440
> Muyshondt Aeon III CR2
> TnC Extreme Micro Turbo Dragon CR2
> Muyshondt Aeon III Timascus CR2
> Photon Fanatic custom mokume etched CR2



Although I think I've said it before, what a collection Magellan! Mind sharing some feedback and more pics of the new Mokume Extreme Micro Dragon TnC? I have one in EN AL on the way and couldn't be more excited.


----------



## magellan

Sure. Here are a few more comments on both lights.

But first, congrats on getting the EN aluminum model. At 1000 lumens on high, this little light is a rocket! I also have the Extreme Micro Turbo in EN AL, and brass. Wish they made one in copper. They're nice little lights too and at 700 lumens on high very impressive also. 

Beam-wise these lights are good throwers and have more throw than spill. The CR2 Dragon was also offered in a mule version but the website says it's out and can't be back-ordered. I would have ordered one of those too if it was still available, but I'm happy with the throw head version, and prefer that.

These lights should use IMR or lithium manganese oxide batteries rather than ICR or lithium cobalt oxide batteries due to their high draw from the small CR2 and 10440 size batteries. The website sells the Efest IMR's which I've gotten good service from.

But getting onto the Turbo Dragon 10440, which is the one you're getting, it is a very tactile light. As I said in the Muyshondt thread, I just use it occasionally around the house as it's too pretty for EDC, but sometimes I just take it out of its protective sleeve and absentmindedly fondle it as I'm watching TV or whatever as the weight of the copper and the texture of the Dragon body machining feel really good in the hand.

The threads are also very smooth, but as mokume gane is mostly copper you'd expect that, especially compared to titanium, which can be a bit gritty. Just be careful threading the head back on due to the softer mokume gane vs. titanium.I'll see about posting a few more pics of the Dragon. It definitely one of my favorite lights.


----------



## magellan

[h=2]



Re: Post your Damascus, mokume gane, etc. lights![/h]Here they are, a few close ups showing the nice grain of the new TnC mokume gane's:

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/...psmzwh3age.png

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/...psz2vogy9g.png

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/...psoovyonwz.png​


----------



## magellan

I just noticed something in the photos. The new CR2 Dragon has a slightly rosier tint than the 10440 Dragon, which is more orangish. But whatever they are, they're both beautiful. 

I'd luv a smooth body version which would show off the grain better. I asked about it but was told it's not in the works.


----------



## the0dore3524

Thanks for following up, and for the pics. Appreciate you taking the time to do this! And my anticipation has only grown now lol


----------



## Toolboxkid

Very interested in the tnc turbo dragon. Does anyone know what color temp the xpl-hi led is?


----------



## Toolboxkid

Can anyone tell me what color temp the micro dragon XPL HI uses? Very interested in this light but have not seen much info yet on the web.


----------



## magellan

Toolboxkid said:


> Can anyone tell me what color temp the micro dragon XPL HI uses? Very interested in this light but have not seen much info yet on the web.



I'm no expert on color/temperature readings but I have a lot of TnC lights (I have all nine of the small lights or pocket models), and unless the description on the webpage says you're getting a high CRI light (which you can select in the case of the Nanolux models), you can figure they're at least neutral white. I'm sure you've already noticed that. But TnC models like the Extreme Microlux, Extreme Micro Turbo, the two new Dragon models at 700 and 1000 lumens on max, are sort of designed to be "hot-rodded" a bit so I myself prefer a neutral to cool white LED to get the most lumens. Not that lumens are the whole story of course, but the these lights are fun to blow away non flashaholics who've never seen a little CR2, 10280, or or 10440 size flashlight easily light up a whole garage sized room. As the website says, these lights are not for children due to their extreme thermal characteristics, and the fact most are direct drive on high and so are only for knowledgeable or hobbyist level users. For example, IMR instead of ICR batteries are recommended for their high draw capability. I always buy the copper and brass models instead of titanium for their superior heat dissipation (although the stainless is fine, just not optimal). Just my two cents; others mileage may vary. Whichever one you choose, best of luck and have fun!


----------



## Father Azmodius

That's quite the collection Magellan. I'm surprised that you don't have an ultra lux in Mokume.......yet.


----------



## magellan

I would luv it if they still made one, otherwise I would.


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> That's quite the collection Magellan. I'm surprised that you don't have an ultra lux in Mokume.......yet.





magellan said:


> I would luv it f they made one, otherwise I would.



http://ogazent.com/store/small-led-...-and-accessories/ultra-lux-18350-mokume-gane/

http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/TnC1l.html

out of stock though.....


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> http://ogazent.com/store/small-led-...-and-accessories/ultra-lux-18350-mokume-gane/
> 
> http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/TnC1l.html
> 
> out of stock though.....



I thought they were gone, but the second site still shows it, so looks like the Ultra-lux will be next!


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> I thought they were gone, but the second site still shows it, so looks like the Ultra-lux will be next!



I think when you try and put the light in your cart, it throws an error because it's out of stock....


----------



## magellan

Okay, thanks, it's probably out then.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Chris seems to think that Bob has one


----------



## magellan

Ok, I'll ask Bob, thanks.


----------



## Weld Inspector

I have a question since I don't have any Damascus lights yet, are they coated? What prevents them from rusting?


----------



## mcbrat

A light coat of mineral oil, then wipe off for the carbon steel ones. Even stainless will rust if neglected long enough. But since you have oil in your skin, it seems to keep rust at bay too, as long as you use your lights...

Devin (Sigma) uses a home brew beeswax and oil mixture.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> A light coat of mineral oil, then wipe off for the carbon steel ones. Even stainless will rust if neglected long enough. But since you have oil in your skin, it seems to keep rust at bay too, as long as you use your lights...
> 
> Devin (Sigma) uses a home brew beeswax and oil mixture.



Yes. Most of what is called "stainless" these days is technically what used to be called "rust resistant." Most stainless produced is about 13% chromium, but it needs more like 18% to be really stainless, but then there's a trade off in that the steel becomes more brittle. You can also add nickel to make true stainless, but that increases the cost.


----------



## mcbrat

have been slowly trading/selling/aquiring to shift my "Customs" collection to Damascus 18350. Still have 2 Copper (Mac, Sigma) and 2 Aluminum (Both Mac), and these
still need to bore the DamCham 1mm larger.

have a few more in the works, and still hunting for a couple others.


----------



## xdayv

@mcbrat - I really like the damascus pattern on the tnc dragon!


----------



## Weld Inspector

Wow mcbrat the dama is looking good

The photon is amazing


----------



## mcbrat

Weld Inspector said:


> Wow mcbrat the dama is looking good



thanks. I fixed the alignment of the switch and trit in the DamCham. They originally came with a spring wire holding the driver it, and it was missing. I made one out of a spring wire key ring piece, and the added ring helps the body not screw down too far...

and thanks to magellan for letting me buy it back from him...


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Ozythemandias

Man you have all the nice things  that a TIR?


----------



## Thetasigma

Ozythemandias said:


> Man you have all the nice things  that a TIR?


It's a McRegulus actually, McR-20 reflector.


----------



## magellan

Really beautiful, fine grain on that one.


----------



## MAD777

Almost looks like a natural woodgrain! [emoji106]


----------



## Ozythemandias

I can finally post here!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Someday.........


----------



## magellan

Ozythemandias said:


> I can finally post here!



Cool copperhead!


----------



## dino2024

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k89/dinoone/77F342FD-67CB-440F-92B7-F0A83681FAB7_zpska0uc64n.jpg

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k89/dinoone/6D24E54C-3992-4EDF-A327-10609AE0D616_zpsti5cnliy.jpg


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^
Spectacular, dino!


----------



## dino2024

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k89/dinoone/0E680462-6BE7-4E4E-BE6F-19BE9C5A472B_zpsus2ggaow.jpg


----------



## xdayv

@dino - those are awesome lights you got there. what is that leather sheath/case? looks like the design is patterned to a sunglasses case.


----------



## dino2024

xdayv said:


> @dino - those are awesome lights you got there. what is that leather sheath/case? looks like the design is patterned to a sunglasses case.



It's actually a case for a fidget spinner collaboration
with Revolvemakers, Chris bathgate and Rinascita Concepts. Rinascita is my company we made the case for the spinner


----------



## dino2024




----------



## magellan

It looks like the Damascus was blued in the photo.


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> It looks like the Damascus was blued in the photo.


Looks more like Timascus to me.


----------



## George7806

dino2024 said:


>



It's a V4 Tain Ottavino Timascus right?


----------



## Str8stroke

dino, that is so fine.


----------



## magellan

George7806 said:


> It's a V4 Tain Ottavino Timascus right?



Yes, must be a Tim model, I just didn't know any were made. I don't recall them being offered, but I've only been around here for about 4 years. Is it an older or more recent model?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Yes, must be a Tim model, I just didn't know any were made. I don't recall them being offered, but I've only been around here for about 4 years. Is it an older or more recent model?


Yes, v4 is recent.


----------



## mcbrat

After de-rusting the carbon lights caused by some raindrops that landed in my Pelican case, then got heated up when traveling...


----------



## wimmer21

mcbrat said:


> have been slowly trading/selling/aquiring to shift my "Customs" collection to Damascus 18350. Still have 2 Copper (Mac, Sigma) and 2 Aluminum (Both Mac), and these
> still need to bore the DamCham 1mm larger.
> 
> have a few more in the works, and still hunting for a couple others.



Gorgeous! I read that your DamSham is one of only about six in existence. Am I close?

Btw I'm working on having my Ti Chameleon and Ti Cub modded very soon and I'd be grateful for any advice you or someone else might want to offer.


----------



## mcbrat

There were 24 or 25 of the DamCham made. This is number 10.


----------



## wimmer21

Ok then, clearly I was way off. I thought there were only 20 Ti Chameleons made... that's probably wrong too.


----------



## mcbrat

There used to be a really good Mr. bulk reference thread on flashlight forums. Com but the servers been offline for a while.


----------



## dino2024

mcbrat said:


> After de-rusting the carbon lights caused by some raindrops that landed in my Pelican case, then got heated up when traveling...



Amazing collection!!


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> have been slowly trading/selling/aquiring to shift my "Customs" collection to Damascus 18350. Still have 2 Copper (Mac, Sigma) and 2 Aluminum (Both Mac), and these
> still need to bore the DamCham 1mm larger.
> 
> have a few more in the works, and still hunting for a couple others.




Awesome collection of 18350s. I'm glad to have contributed one of those. Which ones are you missing?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Awesome collection of 18350s. I'm glad to have contributed one of those. Which ones are you missing?



Other Makers who have made 18350 Damascus that I do not have (that I know of):

Hanko Trident
Strong Lights Roll Bar (one Carbon Damascus one made, SS Damascus planned for a small run)
Sinner Tri-EDC (only one made)


----------



## magellan

Thanks. I'm sure those are all amazing lights.


----------



## mcbrat

you are right on the Ti. 

The server is back http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=6940.0


----------



## magellan

Some new additions to my mokume and Damascus collection, the new bi-exotic mokume/Brazilian rosewood light from George7806, the new Tain Damascus Rev. 4 Ottavino, and a mokume gane knife and fork.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5507_zpsnxhsle2p.jpeg.html


----------



## magellan

Same photo of my grouping as before, but slightly enhanced for sharpness and depth of color. 

This photo is missing my newest arrival, the TnC Extreme Micro Dragon, but I'll post that soon.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5551_zpsgvj90p6n.jpeg.html

Note:

Check my later posts which have update links on imgbox.com


----------



## magellan

Again slightly enhanced for sharpness and color, the group photo of my mokume and Timascus stuff, showing lights, pens, and beads.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5123_zpsddos2ds4.jpeg.html

Note:

Please check my later posts which have working links on imgbox.com.


----------



## magellan

I reposted the photo and the link, so it works again.With the arrival of a new TnC Ultra Turbo mokume gane (bottom row, third from the right), an updated photo of my mokume and Timascus lights along with some of my other interesting and/or rare lights, especially my Photon Fanatic lights. 

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5295_zpsiwo36821.jpg

Top row, left to right:

Photon Fanatic Tasklight CR2
Photon Fanatic Nautilus Titanium CR123A
Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium CR123A
Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titanium DLC CR123A
Bitz Grade 5 Titanium CR123AArc6 CR123A
Mac alumibronze 1 of 1 18350
McGizmo Lunasol 20 CR123A
Mac Knurly brass 1 of 1
Mr. Bulk brass Dragonheart 1 of 20 18500

Bottom row, left to right:

Sinner Opus CR123A
Tnc Micro Lux Dragon 10440
Photon Fanatic custom 3-layer mokume CR123A
Photon Fanatic Kuukuu etched and polished 10440
Photon Fanatic KuuKuu etched 10440
Muyshondt Aeon III CR2
TnC Extreme Micro Turbo Dragon CR2
Muyshondt Aeon III Timascus CR2
Photo. Fanatic custom mokume etched CR2

Note: I gave up on Photobucket, here's an updated link:

https://i.imgbox.com/5qDWo5YZ.jpg


----------



## George7806

I'd love to see these pictures Steve, but nothing opens....is it just me?


----------



## goneawol

George7806 said:


> I'd love to see these pictures Steve, but nothing opens....is it just me?



Nope, not just you.


----------



## mcbrat

George7806 said:


> I'd love to see these pictures Steve, but nothing opens....is it just me?


well, this will get you to his bucket, but when you click any of the images, it just takes you to the 3rd party message image....

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## magellan

Hi George, Photobucket is cracking down on posting the direct image links, which I understand, so I posted the URL to my bucket photo library. Not sure what the problem is if you're not seeing it as I deleted the photos they were objecting to and reposted the more indirect links. But those should work.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Hi George, Photobucket is cracking down on posting the direct image links, which I understand, so I posted the URL to my bucket photo library. Not sure what the problem is if you're not seeing it as I deleted the photos they were objecting to and reposted the more indirect links. But those should work.



Clicking on your link still takes you to the 3rd party logo and not the image, I'm afraid.


----------



## magellan

I'm looking at other photo hosting sites. Anybody like Imgur?


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> I'm looking at other photo hosting sites. Anybody like Imgur?



I joined about a week ago, as soon as PB started their shenanigans.
I worked out how to link pictures I put there quite quickly and they show up over here. (No fees involved)


----------



## magellan

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## George7806

magellan said:


> I'm looking at other photo hosting sites. Anybody like Imgur?



I've been on Flickr for over 10 years for both professional and personal use, and never had an issue.


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> Clicking on your link still takes you to the 3rd party logo and not the image, I'm afraid.



After researching what's out there I'm trying imgbox. See if this works.

https://i.imgbox.com/5qDWo5YZ.jpg

(The descriptions are in post #168).


----------



## mcbrat

Can see it fine...


----------



## Str8stroke

mcbrat, rusted? That is kinda funny (well sorta), I never thought of that. I would have loved to see some pics of that. I guess you could coat them in some Frog Lube or something. Maybe some Museum Wax. It works seems to work pretty well.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Can see it fine...



Good, finally something that works. Photobucket now wanted $400 a year for third-party hoisting, and most people are giving it the thumbs down, based on the comments I'm seeing on various websites.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Good, finally something that works. Photobucket now wanted $400 a year for third-party hoisting, and most people are giving it the thumbs down, based on the comments I'm seeing on various websites.



Although I could respect PB's decision to change their mind and charge going forward, I think its totally out of order to prevent all the images, already assembeled prior to this in people's collections, from being shown.


----------



## magellan

As people are pointing out on the websites, there are cheaper or even free alternatives. So I'm not sure this is going to succeed. But it's their decision either way.


----------



## magellan

My Damascus, mokume, and Timascus Nucleus lights, along with the rest of the metals.

http://imgbox.com/BltHHupb


----------



## George7806

Thank You Steve, I've been meaning to ask you, to do a group shot, so I can see them all!


----------



## magellan

You're welcome. I'll do another when I get the black rainbow PVD.


----------



## magellan

A photo of my regular mokume gane and M3 (macro-molecular metal) mokume pens (along with the Kickstarter Meteorite Pen top left), the Aeon Mk. III Timascus and mokume lights, and the Nucleus Timascus and mokume lights.

https://imgbox.com/AMXIjGQB

And a close-up of the lights:

https://imgbox.com/zVQTstBr


----------



## magellan

A new Timascus and mokume gane top arrived recently (far right on top), so I took an updated group photo showing my mokume and Timascus tops, two Timascus spinner end caps, and my Photon Fanatic mokume gane lights.

https://imgbox.com/yPAgXWPc


----------



## MAD777

Wow! Such eye candy, magellan!


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> A new Timascus and mokume gane top arrived recently (far right on top), so I took an updated group photo showing my mokume and Timascus tops, two Timascus spinner end caps, and my Photon Fanatic mokume gane lights.
> 
> https://imgbox.com/yPAgXWPc



Very beautiful, looks like treasure!


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

The new M3 technology offers many more possibilities for fans of mokume gane. It's not really folded or layered metal, but has a similar appearance so you'll see it referred to as "M3 mokume gane." 

This is is one of that sites that offers it and has photos and info on it:

http://www.metalpenblanks.com/

This link shows some of the patterns and colors that are available:

http://www.m3mokume.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=500


----------



## magellan

A close up of my Timascus objects d'art, my two Tim lights and a Timascus/mokume gane Mountain Tops top and two Spinner Zero Feud end caps:

http://imgbox.com/4phCsDzX

And last but not least, a close-up of the little Timascus Nucleus light with the Timascus spinner end caps screwed together:

http://imgbox.com/In2zhb31


----------



## easilyled

Fantastic magellan. Thanks for the M3 links and the great images of your lights and tops/spinners. Its making me wish that I had taken the opportunity to buy some Timascus lights when they were available.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, glad you enjoyed them!

I just have the two Tim lights, but hope to add more in the future, as well as other Timascus or Mokuti items.

In fact, I just bought this Tim mini-tool on eBay. I missed them when they were first offered on Kickstarter, when they were a lot cheaper for early supporters, so I decided I couldn't miss out this time. I also bought a 3-layer mokume gane "marble." I'll post an updated group photo when they arrive.

For now, here are the individual photos:

http://imgbox.com/wEMQofxt

http://imgbox.com/YWZ8xjEu


----------



## MAD777

Flashlights made with M3 don't even need an LED to look good! LOL


----------



## magellan

Haha! So true.

And likewise I don't even care if the pens can write.


----------



## magellan

A couple of more photos of George's mokume lights. The fork and spoon make a nice setting for them. The mokume and exotic wood light is already showing some patina.

https://imgbox.com/QQz5Oc7Z

https://imgbox.com/zUeLciQk


The pen is a Matthew Martin mokume and zirconium model.

The grayish slab is a piece of black and gray M3 cobaltium "mokume" stock. (Not really mokume as it uses a different process, but it looks like mokume and is sometimes referred to as "M3 mokume").

The mokume spoon and fork are also very nice and I bought on eBay from India. 

The copper ball is the Kickstarter Copper Orb (which came in other metals too, like titanium and stainless steel, but I like copper).


----------



## magellan

My two mokume TnC lights along with a few new mokume and Timascus arrivals. 

https://imgbox.com/ziAzhHlO

The new objects are a William Henry mokume money clip with desert ironwood inlay, a Billetspin 3-layer mokume "marble," a mokume pen from Volderworkshop in England (looks like Timascus but isn't), and the Kickstarter "Fat Fly" Timascus mini tool.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> My two mokume TnC lights along with a few new mokume and Timascus arrivals.
> 
> https://imgbox.com/ziAzhHlO
> 
> The new objects are a William Henry mokume money clip with desert ironwood inlay, a Billetspin 3-layer mokume "marble," a mokume pen from Volderworkshop in England (looks like Timascus but isn't), and the Kickstarter "Fat Fly" Timascus mini tool.



Beautiful as always. I wonder what process was used on the Mokume pen to create those colours. It would be great to use as a finish for Mokume flashlights too, particularly if its durable. :bow:


----------



## magellan

It sure would. I'd like to know more about it too. I bought it on Etsy. I might try contacting the seller.


----------



## magellan

A photo of George's new black PVD rainbow Nucleus with a new Timascus arrival, a Darrel Ralph pen.

https://imgbox.com/7zMpjaaw

I'll do a photo with the Timascus Nucleus soon.


----------



## easilyled

Gorgeous light, pen and photograph! :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Thanks for the kind words.

I didn't think I'd be able to take a good enough photo to show the rainbow effect on the Nucleus.


----------



## magellan

A photo of my two Timascus lights with a Timascus keyholder from VXV Metal of Altamont Springs, Florida.

https://imgbox.com/LLd7eSzX


----------



## easilyled

Such eye-candy.

I love this thread. Please keep those photos of your gorgeous lights/gadgets coming magellan.


----------



## magellan

Again, thanks much for the kind words.

I've finally run out of new mokume and Timascus stuff to photograph, but when I receive my new zircu-ti lights from George I'll post those. I'm going out of town for a week and a half so it'll have to wait till I return. But I'll post them then.


----------



## magellan

Come to think of it, there is one more thing that I just ordered from the maker. But it won't be here for probably a month. In the meantime here's the maker's photo, a Swiss Army knife with mokume scales.

http://imgbox.com/pDZ7kDbg


----------



## magellan

Just realized I hadn't taken a close up of my regular Damascus Nucleus. Shown with my other small Damascus light, the Steve Ku model 40DD 10180 light. The copper spinner is a DigiFunk model.

I used to think no one would ever make a Damascus flashlight smaller than the 10180 size Steve Ku, let alone a mokume or Timascus, but George proved me wrong on that. 

https://imgbox.com/VowRuaIR


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of all my Timascus and mokuti stuff.

https://imgbox.com/uSn4Lwgs


----------



## StalwartScientist

magellan said:


> My Damascus, mokume, and Timascus Nucleus lights, along with the rest of the metals.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/BltHHupb



Damn, that's a nice collection. One for every day of the week, and then some. Have to match metals with the rest of your outfit after all lol.


----------



## StalwartScientist

magellan said:


> A photo of my regular mokume gane and M3 (macro-molecular metal) mokume pens (along with the Kickstarter Meteorite Pen top left), the Aeon Mk. III Timascus and mokume lights, and the Nucleus Timascus and mokume lights.
> 
> https://imgbox.com/AMXIjGQB
> 
> And a close-up of the lights:
> 
> https://imgbox.com/zVQTstBr




What's that pen at the top? It's gorgeous.

Great collection BTW.


----------



## magellan

A couple of new items, a Timascus bead from Slovenia (very reasonably priced on eBay), and an old 1980s stock 5-layer mokume disk:

http://imgbox.com/JXUXmoIQ

And George's Timascus Nucleus with the new bead:

http://imgbox.com/EgogA2kG


----------



## MAD777

Fantastic eye candy! [emoji106]


----------



## magellan

George's mokume Nucleus with a couple of mokume beads, a couple of mokume Volksdangler belt hooks, and a recent copper bead.

https://imgbox.com/3VwBcWou


----------



## magellan

StalwartScientist said:


> What's that pen at the top? It's gorgeous.
> 
> Great collection BTW.



Thanks!

Sorry it took a few days to respond but we've been traveling and didn't always have good internet.

It's a pen made from black and gray M3 "mokume" metal. I don't know who made it as I'm not the first owner, but I bought it from a guy in Portugal, but it's quite a bit bigger and heavier than the other pens shown.


----------



## magellan

These two Zircu-Ti Nucleus lights just arrived from George.

http://imgbox.com/r5mlaRcb


----------



## MAD777

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## magellan

Thanks! They're little beauties for sure.


----------



## magellan

I'm trying to upload a photo of this new mokume gane bead that just arrived with the two new zircu-ti Nucleus lights, but I'm getting an error uploading to imgbox.com, which I assume is a temporary problem with the website. 

It's a mokume gane made of carbon steel, copper, and nickel. For now, here's the link to the eBay auction that has a good photo of it. Just scroll down and you'll see the photo. It came from the Ukraine and is very nice for the price. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-para...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## magellan

Imgbox.com finally came back up so here's an updated photo with the new mokume gane bead, the recently arrived timascus bead, and the two new zircu-ti Nucleus lights. The new mokume bead (top right) is made from carbon steel, copper, and nickel.

http://imgbox.com/4Ze2hRYX

Also, I plan to do a family photo at some point.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Imgbox.com finally came back up so here's an updated photo with the new mokume gane bead, the recently arrived timascus bead, and the two new zircu-ti Nucleus lights. The new mokume bead (top right) is made from carbon steel, copper, and nickel.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/4Ze2hRYX
> 
> Also, I plan to do a family photo at some point.



Gorgeous lights and beads. I'll certainly look forward to your family photo. I suspect that it will be mind-blowing!


----------



## magellan

Thanks! I'm expecting a couple of new arrivals, so when those arrive in a few days I'll get that group photo done.


----------



## magellan

Several new arrivals: a new Zircu-Ti, black PVD (“graphite black” edition), and Acrylic Nucleus lights from George, and a newly arrived mokuti "Fly Pry" mini-tool.

http://imgbox.com/3BEu20xE


----------



## magellan

My two purple & silver color scheme Zircu-Ti Nucleus lights:

http://imgbox.com/eBZli3eM


----------



## RGRAY

*WOW and WOW! * 😎😎


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## George7806

Looking great there Steve, Can't wait, for the group shot


magellan said:


> My two purple & silver color scheme Zircu-Ti Nucleus lights:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/eBZli3eM


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'll get the group shot done when the other lights arrive.


----------



## magellan

The one of a kind colored ring and silver section titanium model (instead of colored sections and silver rings), along with the mokume gane and Timascus models. Also the LED emits a purplish color.

http://imgbox.com/dlhsmXdP


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


>



Nice big hunk of Damascus for sure. What wood is that?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Nice big hunk of Damascus for sure. What wood is that?


It's an oak sleeve over a brass body.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Beautiful stuff guys!


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> It's an oak sleeve over a brass body.



Ahh. Very cool.


----------



## magellan

A size comparison photo showing the Nucleus lights (in this case the just received Black PVD (graphite black edition) and the Black Rainbow PVD) along with several other of my rare and exotic small lights, so you can see just how small these tiny lights are. Except for the Muyshondt copper, all these lights are 10280 size or smaller. (Battery sizes shown in parentheses).

http://imgbox.com/KAeoP9ri

1. Muyshondt copper Maus Mk. I (N cell)
2. TnC copper Nano Lux (10280)
3. Tain Damascus Ottavino (10280)
4. George’s Bi-Exotic Brazilian rosewood & Mokume Gane (10180)
5. Veleno Helix Zi zirconium (10180)
6. Steve Ku Damascus 40DD (10180)


----------



## magellan

The last of George’s Nucleus lights just arrived: a BeCu, another Mokuti model (gold-blue edition) and a one of a kind Galaxy anodized model with a Timascus tail-cap. It also is the only version with a red LED.


https://imgbox.com/O1EIYa56


----------



## magellan

Now that they’re all here, I’ll be posting a group photo in the next day or two.


----------



## George7806

Thank you for these shots Steve, I really like, how the bi-exotic one getting some patina on it! I'm excited to see the group shot!


----------



## magellan

You’re welcome! The Bi-Exotic is beautiful too. I’ll get the group photo done soon.


----------



## magellan

Here’s the first of the two group photos I wanted to post, showing only (given the title of the thread) the folded metal editions, i.e., Damascus, mokume gane, Timascus or Mokuti, Zircu-Ti, and the Galaxy edition with the Timascus tail-cap.

http://imgbox.com/9wSQoHJH


----------



## alex74

hello nice torches compliments for purchases
where can you buy at a good price?


----------



## magellan

Unfortunately I believe they are all sold out. But you could ask George just in case there are some left.


----------



## magellan

It occurred to me that since the Photobucket photo no longer worked I needed to repost a photo of my Damascus collection.

I no longer have the Mr. Bulk Dam Chameleon which appeared in the earlier photo (sold it back to mcbrat who originally sold it to me) but I acquired the Chad Nichols CR123A on the right. The others are (from R to L) Tain Aura AA, three different revisions of Tain Ottavino AAA’s, a Lummi Raw 14250, a Tain Ottavino 10280, and a Steve Ku 40DD 10180.

http://imgbox.com/43wKK4Y8


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> It occurred to me that since the Photobucket photo no longer worked I needed to repost a photo of my Damascus collection.
> 
> I no longer have the Mr. Bulk Dam Chameleon which appeared in the earlier photo (sold it back to mcbrat who originally sold it to me) but I acquired the Chad Nichols CR123A on the right. The others are (from R to L) Tain Aura AA, three different revisions of Tain Ottavino AAA’s, a Lummi Raw 14250, a Tain Ottavino 10280, and a Steve Ku 40DD 10180.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/43wKK4Y8



An excellent Damascus collection! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## phosphor22

magellan said:


> It occurred to me that since the Photobucket photo no longer worked I needed to repost a photo of my Damascus collection.
> 
> I no longer have the Mr. Bulk Dam Chameleon which appeared in the earlier photo (sold it back to mcbrat who originally sold it to me) but I acquired the Chad Nichols CR123A on the right. The others are (from R to L) Tain Aura AA, three different revisions of Tain Ottavino AAA’s, a Lummi Raw 14250, a Tain Ottavino 10280, and a Steve Ku 40DD 10180.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/43wKK4Y8



Fine collection! which of the 3 Ottavinos do you like the most, or do you have a preference?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> It occurred to me that since the Photobucket photo no longer worked I needed to repost a photo of my Damascus collection.
> 
> I no longer have the Mr. Bulk Dam Chameleon which appeared in the earlier photo (sold it back to mcbrat who originally sold it to me) but I acquired the Chad Nichols CR123A on the right. The others are (from R to L) Tain Aura AA, three different revisions of Tain Ottavino AAA’s, a Lummi Raw 14250, a Tain Ottavino 10280, and a Steve Ku 40DD 10180.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/43wKK4Y8


You're missing a half damascus


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! 

Well, those are kinda rare.


----------



## magellan

phosphor22 said:


> Fine collection! which of the 3 Ottavinos do you like the most, or do you have a preference?



I like them all, but revs. 3 & 4 have the biggest trits which is nice.


----------



## magellan

And here’s the earlier photo of my Dam collection when I still had the Mr. Bulk Chameleon but didn’t have the Ottavino rev. 4, Chad Nichols, or Tain Aura yet. The light on the far left is my one of a kind Photon Fanatic etched mokume gane CR2 light:

http://imgbox.com/FNcmmx1C


----------



## magellan

My two biggest mokume lights in CR123A size, along with two of my rarer or more interesting CR123A lights.

http://imgbox.com/NQuYaNey

https://imgbox.com/iM4b30IM

Details to follow.


----------



## magellan

So clockwise from 2 pm in top photo (all CR123A size):

Arc6 piston drive with Seoul P4 emitter (not original K2 TFFC)
Photon Fanatic tri-color (3-metal or layer) mokume gane
Bitz Ti (grade 5 titanium—very hard to machine), 1 of 7 prototype
Sinner Opus tri-EDC (triple emitter) mokume gane

Actually, come to think of it of it I think the Sinner is 18350.


----------



## magellan

George’s Timascus model with the newly arrived high carbon steel, copper, and nickel mokume gane bead, and the matching timascus model, from the Ukraine.

http://imgbox.com/Ha3deeMP


----------



## jclubbn5

Damascus tri trio!


----------



## MAD777

And what a trio that is! [emoji106]


----------



## magellan

MAD777 said:


> And what a trio that is! [emoji106]



Yes. Just the clips are more expensive than most of my lights.


----------



## jclubbn5

Timascus Okluma dc1 with 371d driver and XL crusader cross Steel Flame clip


----------



## MAD777

jclubbn5 said:


> Timascus Okluma dc1 with 371d driver and XL crusader cross Steel Flame clip



Stunning!!!


----------



## dino2024

Beautiful!! [emoji115]🏽


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought this! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?441785-WTS-Timascus-Ottavino-V4


----------



## jclubbn5

Timascus
Left- Hanko gunner grip trident
Middle- Okluma DC1 (raised due to 3d sf clip)
Right- Hanko twisted trident with tight pattern


----------



## mcbrat

that is just such an awesome picture.....


----------



## easilyled

Magnificent lights Jeff. Words cannot begin to describe how beautiful they are. Congratulations!!


----------



## MAD777

easilyled said:


> Magnificent lights Jeff. Words cannot begin to describe how beautiful they are. Congratulations!!


I second that!


----------



## jclubbn5

I think I have a thing for exotic triples
Left to right
Damascus Okluma DC1
Timascus gunner grip Hanko trident
Damascus Macs custom tri edc
Timascus Okluma DC1
Damascus Hanko twisted trident
Timascus Hanko twisted trident


----------



## mcbrat

very nice!


----------



## easilyled

Amazing sextuplet of exotic beauty representing the pinnacle of our hobby jclubbn5. Stunning!


----------



## magellan

The word awesome barely does that grouping justice.


----------



## mcbrat

Figured I should post my most recent...

Damascus 18650 Triple





Mokume 18350 EDC


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## magellan

A newly arrived Tain Ottavino Timascus, along with two recently arrived small Timascus items, a golf ball marker disk (no, I don’t play golf, I just liked the Timascus), and a small Timascus keychain “knife blade” (actually not sharp at all).

https://imgbox.com/KZlTHxFO


----------



## George7806

I like small Timscus items! Nice score Steve!


----------



## magellan

George7806 said:


> I like small Timscus items! Nice score Steve!



Thanks, George!

I went back to the maker’s original description, and noticed it’s actually described as a Timascus knife pendant, not a keychain item, as I said. Since it’s not at all sharp, it sounds like it’s intended to be purely decorative rather than practical, although I suppose you could use it as a letter opener.

But anyway, like you said, I just bought it because I like small Timascus and mokume things, like your lights. ;-)


----------



## magellan

My new Timascus Ottavino along with the model 2,3, & 4 Damascus models, and the TnC mokume Microlux dragon 10440 light.

http://imgbox.com/EdK55cTK


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> My new Timascus Ottavino along with the model 2,3, & 4 Damascus models, and the TnC mokume Microlux dragon 10440 light.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/EdK55cTK



Lovely lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I just bought this!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?441785-WTS-Timascus-Ottavino-V4



Forgot to respond to this.

Congrats! 

Would luv to see a photo of it along with the rest of your Ottavino collection (and maybe with that Chinese clone, I forget the name, that actually looks like a pretty good quality copy).

My clone is around somewhere. If I can find it I’ll post a photo of it next to a real Tain.


----------



## magellan

Just bought this Timascus pen on eBay. When it comes (shipping ~2-3 weeks from Ukraine) I’ll post a photo of it next to some of my mokume and Timascus lights.

http://imgbox.com/Ez9QRlKM


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> Forgot to respond to this.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Would luv to see a photo of it along with the rest of your Ottavino collection (and maybe with that Chinese clone, I forget the name, that actually looks like a pretty good quality copy).
> 
> My clone is around somewhere. If I can find it I’ll post a photo of it next to a real Tain.


I've never seen, or heard of a Tain clone. Interesting... I need to find out what to look for when buying them.


----------



## magellan

Yes, and the overall quality is very good I think. Nice machining, same two modes, uses both AAA and 10440, and the battery even goes in reversed like on a Tain, but stainless steel instead of titanium. Price was around $35. They were on eBay, might still be there.


----------



## magellan

I just found mine. Here it is next to an Ottavino rev 2 I think.

It’s a Lumzoo SP11-S.

https://imgbox.com/JBmu8Ym8

As you can see it’s pretty similar physically, and the other specs are similar too. The main difference for me is the stainless makes it much heavier, but being an AAA size light it’s still not that heavy.


----------



## magellan

My newest mokume addition, a hard to find Dave Sawyer mokume whistle (which R. Gray spotted for me). Shown with my Photon Fanatic mokume lights. 

http://imgbox.com/Bz9URhQ4


----------



## magellan

A just arrived Timascus pen (made in the Ukraine) with my Muyshondt Timascus Aeon III CR2 light.

http://imgbox.com/ywB09iCB


----------



## Carnivean

jclubbn5 said:


> Timascus Okluma dc1 with 371d driver and XL crusader cross Steel Flame clip



That is an amazing piece.


----------



## magellan

It’s a thing of beauty for sure. I wonder what it sold for originally.


----------



## jclubbn5

magellan said:


> It’s a thing of beauty for sure. I wonder what it sold for originally.


The timascus Okluma was 3500 direct. Still have it and carry it often


----------



## jclubbn5

Three damascus triples Okluma, Mac's Customs, and Hanko


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful lights Jeff. Interesting how the Okluma Damascus has so much contrast between the steels. The darker steel in that one is really dark. Very attractive.

Do you know if this is down to the damascus bar that Okluma uses or is it more down to the etching technique?


----------



## mcbrat

It's a combination of both really. The Mac and Hanko are both SS Damascus by Chad Nichols and the Okluma is carbon damascus with Nickel and a soft steel from a different maker.


----------



## jclubbn5

I carry the Okluma alot as a work horse while doing stuff like changing brakes and oil or doing home repairs on my parents rentals. With all the carry in wet humid environment it does slightly get some rust (not much at all) but easily polishes off. I here you can put wax on them but I'd rather just polish it up once a year.


----------



## magellan

jclubbn5 said:


> The timascus Okluma was 3500 direct. Still have it and carry it often



Dang, that’s some high end EDC ya got there. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## magellan

jclubbn5 said:


> I carry the Okluma alot as a work horse while doing stuff like changing brakes and oil or doing home repairs on my parents rentals. With all the carry in wet humid environment it does slightly get some rust (not much at all) but easily polishes off. I here you can put wax on them but I'd rather just polish it up once a year.



There’s this very thick oil I’ve heard about, Cosmoline, but it’s more for preserving stuff from rust for storage rather than for EDC because it’s basically about the consistency of Vaseline, but is completely clear. Anybody here tried it?


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> It's a combination of both really. The Mac and Hanko are both SS Damascus by Chad Nichols and the Okluma is carbon damascus with Nickel and a soft steel from a different maker.



Great to know that, thanks. I have just one Chad Nichols, which I got from you.

http://imgbox.com/yVKKPh56


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> There’s this very thick oil I’ve heard about, Cosmoline, but it’s more for preserving stuff from rust for storage rather than for EDC because it’s basically about the consistency of Vaseline, but is completely clear. Anybody here tried it?


Yep, the only 18350 damascus Fred made I think.....

I use RemOil on my carbon damascus


magellan said:


> Great to know that, thanks. I have just one Chad Nichols, which I got from you.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/yVKKPh56


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks Magellan. My famous saying is it's only money you can always make more. 
I've heard of the cosmoline thing I think that might be what my brother had to clean off of some guns he bought. That's some nasty stuff if it's the same thing I'm thinking of.


----------



## light-modder

Yes cosmoline is what guns get packed in for storage, machines are stored covered in it as well sometimes. And yes it is nasty stuff.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> My newest mokume addition, a hard to find Dave Sawyer mokume whistle (which R. Gray spotted for me). Shown with my Photon Fanatic mokume lights.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/Bz9URhQ4



This Matthew Martin pen would go very nice with those [emoji6]


----------



## magellan

Haha! Well, thanks to you, it’ll have company now. ;-)


----------



## magellan

Rich also found the Martin pen for me, so after I get it I’ll post photos of it with my other Martin items, including the other pen (the slender model) and some of my mokume lights.


----------



## perryknifeworks

Killer Damascus collection.. 




jclubbn5 said:


> Three damascus triples Okluma, Mac's Customs, and Hanko


----------



## magellan

perryknifeworks said:


> Killer Damascus collection..



Yes. Really awesome Damascus trio.


----------



## magellan

A new arrival, a William Henry mokume pen, with matching money clip, and two of my mokume lights, the Muyshondt Aeon III and TnC Extreme Micro Dragon Body CR2 Lights.

http://imgbox.com/4CQH7uLZ

http://imgbox.com/NbXY9Pul


----------



## egginator1

Nice pen Steve....actually they all look like a happy mokume family!


----------



## magellan

egginator1 said:


> Nice pen Steve....actually they all look like a happy mokume family!



Thanks, eggie. I am happy to have them for sure. 

I have a Timascus mini tool in the works, from the same guy in the Ukraine who made the recently arrrived pen. When I get that I’ll post another photo.


----------



## magellan

Another new arrival is this M3 macromolecular metal “mokume gane” pen from England. Shown with George’s 1 of 2 bi-exotic 10180 Brazilian rosewood and mokume light and the 1000 lumen TnC 10440 Microlux Dragon light. M3 looks like mokume gane but is a different process.

http://imgbox.com/yXFDui9Q

http://imgbox.com/fssAWWnv


----------



## magellan

Just picked up this Reylight on Urban EDC Supply (their photo):

https://imgbox.com/AGXH2zZB

I’ll post a photo of my own with a few of my other mokume pieces when it arrives.


----------



## magellan

I said I’d post my own photo when the Reylight arrived. Here it is with a couple of other medium-sized mokume lights, the Sinner Opus and a Photon Fanatic light, somewhat similar to Fred’s titanium Blocky Boy.

https://imgbox.com/qrd7AMLt


https://imgbox.com/0bpcyGqJ


----------



## magellan

My newly arrived Tain Aurora AAA Timascus, shown with my only other similar sized Timascus light, the Muyshondt Aeon III CR2 light.

http://imgbox.com/bB7c9Mwk

http://imgbox.com/49IfPGXq


----------



## George7806

Any chance of getting all your exotics in one image Steve? I know you have a few...


----------



## luxlunatic

Gonna need a W I D E angle lens for that shot!!!


----------



## magellan

I might be able to do that. I’ll see about doing one after this one item I’m waiting for arrives.


----------



## George7806

magellan said:


> I might be able to do that. I’ll see about doing one after this one item I’m waiting for arrives.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## magellan

George7806 said:


> Any chance of getting all your exotics in one image Steve? I know you have a few...



This is all my mokume and timascus lights, except for your little Nucleus Lights, with the exception of your Bi-Exotic 10180 light. (I’ll see if I can do another photo with all your Nucleus exotics soon).

On the far left front row is a rare Matthew Martin mokume gane whistle that RGray found for me.

http://imgbox.com/G0i524uR

http://imgbox.com/HqAgkUia


----------



## magellan

And speaking of Nucleus exotics, this is my collection of little Nucleus Lights, including exotics, except for the two Zircu-Ti models (which I didn’t have yet when I took this) which I’ll include in the next group photo.

https://imgbox.com/BltHHupb

And here’s the Zircu-Ti (which deserve their own closeup photo ;-))

https://imgbox.com/r5mlaRcb


----------



## magellan

luxlunatic said:


> Gonna need a W I D E angle lens for that shot!!!



LOL.

Thanx, Lux, I’m working on it. ;-)

Thank God for digital electronics. My 24mm wide angle Leica lens was $1800 over 20 years ago now, and that was in good used condition. ;-)


----------



## George7806

Thank you Steve, that's what I wanted to see Nice collection of Mokume lights, and as I said earlier, you're the top Nucleus guy...you have the most with a few uniques even


----------



## magellan

Thanks, George. I’ll get my exotic Nucleus’s together shortly and post an updated photo of them. The main difference from the earlier group photo I posted here will be the inclusion of the pair of Zircu-Ti models from my last purchase. Those Zircu-Ti models are a striking addition to your great lineup!


----------



## magellan

Here’s my collection of Nucleus exotics. The mokume didn’t make it, for some reason, but it’ll turn up. (It was in the previous group photo), but this has the two new Zircu-Ti models. 

http://imgbox.com/HHuwVYSK


----------



## magellan

Not sure where I put the mokume one, but here it is with the Timascus model, and the matching mokume and Timascus Muyshondt Aeon III CR2 models.

https://imgbox.com/zVQTstBr


----------



## George7806

Thank you Steve, it's great to see the group together![emoji106]🏻


----------



## magellan

You’re welcome!


----------



## magellan

Something new to post, as I hadn’t posted a photo of the Ottavino yet, just the Aurora.

A 2x2 of timascus and mokuti:

My two Tain timascus AAA lights, an Ottavino and an Aurora, and the two mokuti Fly Pry (left) and Fat Fly (right) tools.

https://imgbox.com/pVcNdXgB

https://imgbox.com/kYA4yqZk


----------



## magellan

This Lummi Wee Damascus just arrived. Shown with my other small Damascus lights (except for my really small watch battery Nucleus Lights) including the Lummi Raw 14250.

From Left to right:

Lummi raw 14250
Tain Ottavino 10280
Steve Ku 40DD 10180
Lummi Wee 10180

https://imgbox.com/WWOU8LGT

https://imgbox.com/qNVkEUit


----------



## magellan

I posted these individually before, but here I’ve brought together all my best group photos.

Two photos of various timascus items:

http://imgbox.com/CPFivXnw

http://imgbox.com/M1DEqCfI

A group photo with both timascus and mokume:

http://imgbox.com/jtg0t9YU

My mokume beads and belt hooks, and the mokume Nucleus (and one copper bead):

http://imgbox.com/UmFjTJJ1

The copper “Mystery” ball (from Kickstarter), mokume spoon and fork, George's Bi-Exotic 10180 mokume and Brazilian rosewood light, and his mokume Nucleus:

http://imgbox.com/kdtaShDK

My Matthew Martin mokume and zirconium pen, George’s Bi-Exotic 10180 light, and mokume Nucleus, on top of two M3 cobaltium slabs:

http://imgbox.com/n0UliYMu

My Photon Fanatic mokume lights, my mokume tops, and timascus top end caps:

http://imgbox.com/pi8r5re8

Most of my Damascus lights (minus things like the Chad Nichols and Lummi Wee, which are recent), and a Photon Fanatic CR2 mokume light (the Damascus Chameleon since sold back to mcbrat):

http://imgbox.com/S1vq40qY

A group photo with some of my lights and also couple of mokume and M3 pens, mokume tops, mokume beads, and a couple of Nucleus lights:

http://imgbox.com/6HptL6du

More M3 and mokume pens, and the Meteorite Pen (far left):

http://imgbox.com/Wfq8SCnC

And last but not least, my Nucleus Damascus, mokume, timascus, and zircu-ti lights:

http://imgbox.com/0rFrZIWx

http://imgbox.com/uPJSwHa3


----------



## egginator1

Just one word....WOW!!!


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> I posted these individually before, but here I’ve brought together all my best group photos.
> 
> Two photos of various timascus items:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/CPFivXnw
> 
> http://imgbox.com/M1DEqCfI
> 
> A group photo with both timascus and mokume:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/jtg0t9YU
> 
> My mokume beads and belt hooks, and the mokume Nucleus (and one copper bead):
> 
> http://imgbox.com/UmFjTJJ1
> 
> The copper “Mystery” ball (from Kickstarter), mokume spoon and fork, George's Bi-Exotic 10180 mokume and Brazilian rosewood light, and his mokume Nucleus:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/kdtaShDK
> 
> My Matthew Martin mokume and zirconium pen, George’s Bi-Exotic 10180 light, and mokume Nucleus, on top of two M3 cobaltium slabs:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/n0UliYMu
> 
> My Photon Fanatic mokume lights, my mokume tops, and timascus top end caps:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/pi8r5re8
> 
> Most of my Damascus lights (minus the Chad Nichols), and a Photon Fanatic CR2 mokume light (the Damascus Chameleon since sold back to mcbrat):
> 
> http://imgbox.com/S1vq40qY
> 
> A group photo with some of my lights and also couple of mokume and M3 pens, mokume tops, mokume beads, and a couple of Nucleus lights:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/6HptL6du
> 
> More M3 and mokume pens, and the Meteorite Pen (far left):
> 
> http://imgbox.com/Wfq8SCnC
> 
> And last but not least, my Nucleus Damascus, mokume, timascus, and zircu-ti lights:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/0rFrZIWx
> 
> http://imgbox.com/uPJSwHa3


Still got the nickel/Damascus Lego?


----------



## easilyled

@magellan, you have a veritable treasure chest of beauties!


----------



## magellan

Mcbrat,

Yes, I sure do, and I will never sell that one. I should do an updated photo with your light, since the photo I posted predated when you bought the Dam Cham back, and before I acquired the Tain Rev. 4, the Chad Nichols, and the Lummi Wee.


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> @magellan, you have a veritable treasure chest of beauties!



Thanks!


----------



## jclubbn5

Okluma Timascus, Damascus, and Mokume


----------



## magellan

An awesome threesome!


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks magellan


----------



## magellan

The Timascus is just stunning. Thanks again for posting those.


----------



## magellan

Two photos showing a timascus bead, two different mokume beads made from nickel, iron, and copper, along with George’s two different zircu-ti Nucleus and a timascus Nucleus lights.

http://imgbox.com/JTeJF8pI

http://imgbox.com/34IebxLY

And a closeup of the timascus bead and the timascus Nucleus:

http://imgbox.com/cEtyavq1


----------



## magellan

A couple of more small timascus items, a golf ball marker, pendant “knife,” along with a Tain Ottavino.

https://imgbox.com/KZlTHxFO


----------



## magellan

This very sturdy and attractive timascus tool just arrived. Shown with my Muyshondt timascus Aeon Mk. III CR2.

http://imgbox.com/uj7sVIIA

The tool with holster:

https://imgbox.com/swCJ6KJV


----------



## magellan

Two recent mokume acquisitions, a TnC Extreme Micro Dragon CR2 mule, the reflector version, and a Matthew Martin mokume and zirconium pen.

http://imgbox.com/Xyw3MLZS

http://imgbox.com/kHc0KwIO

https://imgbox.com/Zf6x3qbJ


----------



## magellan

An updated photo showing my recently acquired unique mcbrat light (second from left), with a nickel body and Damascus head. Shown along with my Chad Nichols (far left), and several different revs (Rev. 2,3,4 of AAA, and the little 10280) of Tain Damascus Ottavinos.

http://imgbox.com/zWGBmgEy

http://imgbox.com/a4poHBb9

I just realized both the mcbrat and Nichols are mules. ;-)

Mick said the nickel was very difficult to machine on the little lathe, but the light turned out great.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> An updated photo showing my recently acquired unique mcbrat light (second from left), with a nickel body and Damascus head. Shown along with my Chad Nichols (far left), and several different revs (Rev. 2,3,4 of AAA, and the little 10280) of Tain Damascus Ottavinos.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/zWGBmgEy
> 
> http://imgbox.com/a4poHBb9
> 
> I just realized both the mcbrat and Nichols are mules. ;-)
> 
> Mick said the nickel was very difficult to machine on the little lathe, but the light turned out great.



yes, the solid nickel body broke my mini-lathe twice!

The far left technically is a PhotonFanatic 18350 Custom one off clicky mule made with Chad Nichol's SS Damascus.


----------



## magellan

Ahh, that’s why it looks like the PF Blocky Boy. And why it looks like my almost as big mokume model. ;-)

Yikes. Well, I’m glad you persevered as it’s a very unique light. I have a few electroless nickel plate lights (such as the little TnC CR2 models), but I don’t think I have any with a pure nickel body. Thanks again for making this great little light!


----------



## magellan

A group photo of my mokume gane and timascus or mokuti flashlights (minus the tiny Nucleus lights) and most of my pens, along with the meteorite pen (far right):

http://imgbox.com/59FkiWeY


----------



## Ozythemandias

My first Mokume light also has some brass and fine silver on it. By Leo Maquiniana


----------



## light-modder

That’s a great looking light.


----------



## magellan

Very nice and also unusual light.


----------



## mcbrat

Can Superconductor play.....


----------

